# Concert Photographer needed for March 14th



## laserpointer (Feb 28, 2009)

We have a concert coming up on Saturday March 14th, 8 pm, in Chan centre, UBC, Vancouver bc. Its a high profile World music concert, with a lot of VIP Iranians attending. 1200 people expected.

Looking for 3 to 4 photographers for the night, starting from 6 to 11 pm. Its a paid job. We will also give you a link from the artist page (more than 120,000 page views/month). A good opportunity to promote yourself in a professional & artistic environment.

You need to bring good lenses, nothing above 2.8. You cant use Flash and your camera should be rather a low noise one (shutter sound i mean).

Also, you need a simple wide for the outside shots, when people gather around the artist, after the concert. Flash to be used outside all the time.

To get an idea, please check artist site, the July 2008, Toronto photo album here:
www.daryadadvar.com/Darya-images/index.htm

if interested, please send me a link to your similar works. 

Thanks

Koosha
604 628 9441


----------

